# DS #XXXX: Deoxys Distribution Cart (USA)



## Urza (Jun 25, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3330^^


----------



## Deadmon (Jun 25, 2008)

...lol deoxys.

Didn't expect this one at all.
I like the icon though.


----------



## science (Jun 25, 2008)

Thats pretty sweet. I will download when I get my second DS back


----------



## SoulAnger (Jun 25, 2008)

interesting


----------



## Awdofgum (Jun 25, 2008)

I really respect the scene because of how they try complete the NDS collection.


----------



## Canyon Crawler (Jun 25, 2008)

How do you download this?


----------



## Kamakazie (Jun 25, 2008)

Confirmed working.

EDIT: Forgot to say, set your DS system date to 6/20/08 for this to work.


----------



## adamrgolf (Jun 25, 2008)

I understand that this is related to pokemon, but having said that, if I was a little further out of the loop, "spreading deoxys" would have seemed like a bad idea.


----------



## science (Jun 25, 2008)

adamrgolf said:
			
		

> I understand that this is related to pokemon, but having said that, if I was a little further out of the loop, "spreading deoxys" would have seemed like a bad idea.


----------



## Canyon Crawler (Jun 25, 2008)

Could someone help me out?  I now I may be a newbie on this site but still.


----------



## science (Jun 25, 2008)

Canyon Crawler said:
			
		

> Could someone help me out?  I now I may be a newbie on this site but still.



Help you out with what? lol


----------



## natkoden (Jun 25, 2008)

Canyon Crawler said:
			
		

> Could someone help me out?  I now I may be a newbie on this site but still.



I think you should read the rules

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=boardrules


----------



## science (Jun 25, 2008)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Wow so deoxys given out with this will be exactly like the genuine ones?



Yep


----------



## OSW (Jun 25, 2008)

that is damn cool. i haven't seen any other pokemon distro carts dumped before, this mus tbe a first.


----------



## Canyon Crawler (Jun 25, 2008)

natkoden said:
			
		

> I think you should read the ruleshttp://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=boardrules
> 
> I have read the rules.  I was just wondering how to get this, that is all. What is the point of this topic?  Why create a topic about the rom that no one can get.  How is it that he says it is confrimed working when there is no place to download it from? Look I am sorry if I am out of line. I don't want to cause any trouble here. All I came here to this site for was to learn about homebrew as well as flashcart and more.  Maybe as well as download some files.
> 
> ...


----------



## science (Jun 25, 2008)

Canyon Crawler said:
			
		

> natkoden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that against the rules. No asking for illegal ROMs. Use google to find it.


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 25, 2008)

meh. AR cheats work for me.


----------



## donporoto (Jun 25, 2008)

you need two ds to use this?


----------



## science (Jun 25, 2008)

donporoto said:
			
		

> you need two ds to use this?



Yes. One with this ROM to send the file, the other with the Diamond or Pearl ROM or real game to receive it


----------



## JPH (Jun 25, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> donporoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, correct...but I suggest just using PokeSav if you have a flashcart.
You only need your computer and 1 DS.

PokeSav.org





Download the Deoxys pokemon file and upload it to your ROM (read the PokeSav guide).


----------



## Seastars (Jun 25, 2008)

You need two DS' to use this. I assume it is the same cartridge Nintendo would have at these stores for distributing Deoxys at the event. Intresting release though, their must of been so many of these events before all over the world and this is the first one that gets dumped.

P.S I'm wondering weather someone should put the "We don't host illegal files" message on the front page of this topic?


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 25, 2008)

so how did the person dump it did they steal it, bring there flashcarts, or murder 
am confused


----------



## aerowalk (Jun 25, 2008)

Canyon Crawler said:
			
		

> What is the point of this topic?  Why create a topic about the rom that no one can get.



to talk about it / have discussion
and also to let people know that it's 'released' (which is why we got gbatemp release list)


----------



## Navarr (Jun 25, 2008)

Just curious, would this technically be an illegal file?  its not a game or anything, its not something being sold and its probably not even copywritten o.o;


----------



## science (Jun 25, 2008)

holaitsme said:
			
		

> so how did the person dump it did they steal it, bring there flashcarts, or murder
> am confused



Probably just snuck it home, or just said it got lost. Theres lots of ways. I'm sure Nintendo doesn't really care about one or 20 missing carts


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 25, 2008)

Canyon Crawler said:
			
		

> natkoden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This site is about doing illegal things, and tells you how to do them, but not where to get them.

Think of it like a headshop. Sure you can get bongs but they won't tell you were to get weed.


----------



## enigmaindex (Jun 25, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do beleive there are ways you can dump NDS games to your GBA SLOT 2 device (dont quote me though). If he worked at the store Gamestop he could have easily done this.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 25, 2008)

enigmaindex said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, there are a number of ways to dump ROMs and that is the most likely.


----------



## Urza (Jun 25, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> enigmaindex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking that's the only way he's going to do it in the store though.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 25, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He could have a laptop in the back for some wifi method. Or he could be planted from a piracy group and have a custom dumper.
2nd slot is only likely one, but any of them just need a little time alone with the cart.


----------



## Dylan (Jun 25, 2008)

1. Can't find the dump
2. Don't have 2 DSs
3. Pokesav doesn't work on mac anyway


I LOSE


----------



## zidane_genome (Jun 25, 2008)

Is there any way to do with with 1 DS?  Like any Emu's that have WiFi enabled?  I only know one friend with a DS, and she doesn't have a flash card... I know I can just go to the store next weekend, but I'm not going to be around a store next weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  wife's making me go camping with her... thank god I have FFTA2, lol


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 25, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> He could have a laptop in the back for some wifi method. Or he could be planted from a piracy group and have a custom dumper.
> 2nd slot is only likely one, but any of them just need a little time alone with the cart.


yeah slot 2 was my first guess but whatever its kinda pointless to me


----------



## pokioh243 (Jun 25, 2008)

Is this an official release? I don't think so


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Jun 25, 2008)

RIP Pokemon D/P 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is very irresponsible...


----------



## science (Jun 25, 2008)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> RIP Pokemon D/P
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you say that? People having one extra Pokemon that was already available through other methods will hardly kill the game


----------



## pokioh243 (Jun 25, 2008)

w00t it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hello, my littlepittle lvl 50 deoxys


----------



## Zidapi (Jun 25, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it's actually surprisingly easy. There is a video on youtube of some chick at Toys'R'Us showing a customer how the Manaphy Event cart works.
All it takes is "Would the cart work on a normal DS or is it a special one? May I try it on mine?"

1. Start dump.
2. Engage in coversation.
3. Maintain 5-10 mins of conversation occaisionally glancing down to check dump progress.
4. Dump finishes, Exclaim "Wow! That's interesting, it works on my normal DSlite too lol lolol" then "Anyhow, best i be off then pip pip"
5. ??????
6. No PROFIT


----------



## Goloki (Jun 25, 2008)

Can someone give some feedback about how to make this work? I'm using a SuperCard miniSD to send the Deoxys to my R4 with Pokémon Diamond (SP), but they don't seem to connect with each other. Could it be that the SuperCard's patching program somehow modified the ROM, rendering it useless? Or that the language difference between the games is causing the imcompatibility? Some info from those who made it work would be awesome.

Thanks in advance.

PS: Canyon Crawler, that is so sad... You really don't get how GBATemp (or any releases site) works. And yet you dare to complain that no one gives you ROMs... so sad.


----------



## Kamakazie (Jun 25, 2008)

Goloki said:
			
		

> Can someone give some feedback about how to make this work? I'm using a SuperCard miniSD to send the Deoxys to my R4 with Pokémon Diamond (SP), but they don't seem to connect with each other. Could it be that the SuperCard's patching program somehow modified the ROM, rendering it useless? Or that the language difference between the games is causing the imcompatibility? Some info from those who made it work would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> PS: Canyon Crawler, that is so sad... You really don't get how GBATemp (or any releases site) works. And yet you dare to complain that no one gives you ROMs... so sad.



On the system running the distro, make sure your DS date is set to June 20th; start up the distro program.

On your recieving system, start up the game after the distro has begun and you will see Mystery Gift on the main menu.

I've tried this with a retail US cart and it works fine, can't say for other regions.


----------



## enigmaindex (Jun 25, 2008)

Yep it works for sure.

The deoxys distribution rom was loaded on my brothers R4, and i had pokemon diamond rom loaded on my cyclo ds and it worked fine, same results vice versa.

Dont forgot to change the dates on both DS's though.


----------



## kazumi213 (Jun 25, 2008)

For those interested, the distributed Wonder Card data is (surprisingly) located in the "data.bin" file. It matches the released Wonder Card by coolbho3000 except for the date, which originally is in blank state and should be imprinted on the fly according to the date in the console used as the Download Station.



Spoiler



00000000 | A8 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00000010 | 37 01 5D 01 57 01 58 01 49 01 56 01 5D 01 DE 01
00000020 | 4A 01 56 01 53 01 51 01 DE 01 3D 01 54 01 45 01
00000030 | 47 01 49 01 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000040 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000050 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 0C 00 00 08 00 0D 00
00000060 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00000070 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00000080 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00000090 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
000000A0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
000000B0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
000000C0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
000000D0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
000000E0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
000000F0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00000100 | 37 01 5D 01 57 01 58 01 49 01 56 01 5D 01 DE 01
00000110 | 4A 01 56 01 53 01 51 01 DE 01 3D 01 54 01 45 01
00000120 | 47 01 49 01 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000130 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000140 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 0C 00 00 08 00 0D 00
00000150 | 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 FD 65
00000160 | 6E 3C EA 6B 62 F2 B0 85 7C 6C 46 32 39 33 29 5D
00000170 | 44 6E 82 6F 2C FB 5F D7 79 B1 00 4B 0C CA 2F 1D
00000180 | 7B 15 8C E6 85 1E BD 20 32 CA 29 B4 89 98 B3 84
00000190 | 8F C2 9B 37 15 AD 03 09 A3 D8 51 BD B3 6D CA D7
000001A0 | 01 88 0B 3B 26 24 0D 25 F3 1C CF 8A 2E D8 82 DD
000001B0 | 9A 63 4C 0E 7D AC 1D 80 64 7D CC 23 EF 02 47 19
000001C0 | 30 8F E1 9C 8D 78 5C CB 24 A7 2E ED 08 0C 65 50
000001D0 | B6 15 68 17 4E 8C 2E AE B3 E7 DC 64 18 AC 5A 82
000001E0 | C6 41 21 AC DC D2 D9 1F 8D 79 02 B6 CB 4A 22 37
000001F0 | B6 0C 7E DE 36 57 F9 92 37 78 31 22 C1 59 E4 D4
00000200 | 98 3E 41 82 94 B1 91 FF 27 D0 D5 3C AB D2 E7 02
00000210 | 7D 10 45 14 69 44 0A DC 67 31 2B 74 28 A7 57 A8
00000220 | CE 2B 8B 13 F6 AB D8 26 D6 73 56 97 EB 33 B3 C1
00000230 | 49 2D 37 D8 D5 03 23 06 A5 FD B0 EE B3 A8 B9 0A
00000240 | 45 99 4E 47 00 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
00000250 | 00 00 00 00 37 01 5D 01 57 01 58 01 49 01 56 01
00000260 | 5D 01 DE 01 4A 01 56 01 53 01 51 01 DE 01 3D 01
00000270 | 54 01 45 01 47 01 49 01 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000280 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000290 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 0C 00 00
000002A0 | 08 00 0D 00 2F 01 52 01 4E 01 53 01 5D 01 DE 01
000002B0 | 5D 01 53 01 59 01 56 01 DE 01 2E 01 2F 01 39 01
000002C0 | 42 01 43 01 3D 01 AB 01 00 E0 3E 01 56 01 45 01
000002D0 | 5A 01 49 01 50 01 DE 01 58 01 53 01 DE 01 40 01
000002E0 | 49 01 4D 01 50 01 57 01 58 01 53 01 52 01 49 01
000002F0 | DE 01 00 E0 2D 01 4D 01 58 01 5D 01 DE 01 58 01
00000300 | 53 01 DE 01 48 01 4D 01 57 01 47 01 53 01 5A 01
00000310 | 49 01 56 01 DE 01 00 E0 58 01 4C 01 49 01 DE 01
00000320 | 57 01 49 01 47 01 56 01 49 01 58 01 57 01 DE 01
00000330 | 53 01 4A 01 DE 01 58 01 4C 01 4D 01 57 01 DE 01
00000340 | 00 E0 51 01 5D 01 57 01 58 01 49 01 56 01 4D 01
00000350 | 53 01 59 01 57 01 DE 01 3A 01 53 01 4F 01 88 01
00000360 | 51 01 53 01 52 01 AB 01 00 E0 FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000370 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000380 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000390 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
000003A0 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
000003B0 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
000003C0 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
000003D0 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
000003E0 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
000003F0 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000400 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000410 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000420 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000430 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000440 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000450 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000460 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000470 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000480 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000490 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 82 01 00 00
000004A0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 36 02 96 00 01 10 0A 00
000004B0 | 78 01 CE 00 78 01 CE 00 20 4E 69 74 72 6F 52 4F
000004C0 | 4D 20 4C 69 73 74 20 46 69 6C 65 0D 0A 54 2C 22
000004D0 | 64 3A 2F 70 67 2F 64 73 2F 68 61 69 66 75 5F 74
000004E0 | 65 6D 70 6C 61 74 65 2F 61 61 72 65 22 0D 0A 56
000004F0 | 2C 31 2E 31 0D 0A 48 2C 22 62 69 6E 2F 41 52 4D


----------



## Spikeynator (Jun 25, 2008)

btw lol its not the only way to obtain a Deoxys i got a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  with a cheat dvice and i can make all pokemon with it and i even used em on Pokemon: Battle Revolution


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 25, 2008)

I have already 2 deoxys from emerald !
I want darkrai distribution 2008 :-)


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 25, 2008)

You guys are hacking this cart?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Bliss656 (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh nice one,
can you also replace it with a japanese wondercard?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Chamillionaire said:
			
		

> Bliss656 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How you do this?
I'm a collector with roms i'll all from pokemon (-:


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 25, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Is there any way to do with with 1 DS?  Like any Emu's that have WiFi enabled?  I only know one friend with a DS, and she doesn't have a flash card... I know I can just go to the store next weekend, but I'm not going to be around a store next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You download the rom
your girlfriend receive the Pokemon (if she owns a copy of D/P)
she send it to you
voila!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Chamillionaire said:
			
		

> Keviii94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry i don't understand


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Jun 25, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> ItsMetaKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just read a few posts over _this_ one and you'll know why. people hacking their own events and breaking other people's games is now possible. additionally, with hacked events, if done wrong, you will not be able to receive real events anymore.
so yep. the whole event stuff is now completely ruined.

edit: of course this also means nintendo will most likely not hold an event outside of nintendo world store anymore. or NOA is not even going to get any more distro carts from gamefreak.
ANYWAY THANKS ALOT KAMAKAZIE


----------



## kazumi213 (Jun 25, 2008)

Chamillionaire said:
			
		

> It displays the old name when you download it, but the final Wondercard is ok.
> Seems like the Wondercard ID stays the same, i couldn't download the Deoxys after i downloaded Darkrai.
> Maybe you can find this out, too?
> 
> ...



Please, explain again the problem, I'm not sure to understand. Anyway try to change the bytes in green, both chains are "outside" the data you currently modify and says "Mystery from Space" (exact capitalization) which is the Gamestop Deoxys Wonder Card title (in pink color).



Spoiler



00000000 | A8 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00000010 | 37 01 5D 01 57 01 58 01 49 01 56 01 5D 01 DE 01
00000020 | 4A 01 56 01 53 01 51 01 DE 01 3D 01 54 01 45 01
00000030 | 47 01 49 01 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000040 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000050 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 0C 00 00 08 00 0D 00
00000060 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00000070 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00000080 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00000090 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
000000A0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
000000B0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
000000C0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
000000D0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
000000E0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
000000F0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00000100 | 37 01 5D 01 57 01 58 01 49 01 56 01 5D 01 DE 01
00000110 | 4A 01 56 01 53 01 51 01 DE 01 3D 01 54 01 45 01
00000120 | 47 01 49 01 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000130 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000140 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 0C 00 00 08 00 0D 00
00000150 | 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 FD 65
00000160 | 6E 3C EA 6B 62 F2 B0 85 7C 6C 46 32 39 33 29 5D
00000170 | 44 6E 82 6F 2C FB 5F D7 79 B1 00 4B 0C CA 2F 1D
00000180 | 7B 15 8C E6 85 1E BD 20 32 CA 29 B4 89 98 B3 84
00000190 | 8F C2 9B 37 15 AD 03 09 A3 D8 51 BD B3 6D CA D7
000001A0 | 01 88 0B 3B 26 24 0D 25 F3 1C CF 8A 2E D8 82 DD
000001B0 | 9A 63 4C 0E 7D AC 1D 80 64 7D CC 23 EF 02 47 19
000001C0 | 30 8F E1 9C 8D 78 5C CB 24 A7 2E ED 08 0C 65 50
000001D0 | B6 15 68 17 4E 8C 2E AE B3 E7 DC 64 18 AC 5A 82
000001E0 | C6 41 21 AC DC D2 D9 1F 8D 79 02 B6 CB 4A 22 37
000001F0 | B6 0C 7E DE 36 57 F9 92 37 78 31 22 C1 59 E4 D4
00000200 | 98 3E 41 82 94 B1 91 FF 27 D0 D5 3C AB D2 E7 02
00000210 | 7D 10 45 14 69 44 0A DC 67 31 2B 74 28 A7 57 A8
00000220 | CE 2B 8B 13 F6 AB D8 26 D6 73 56 97 EB 33 B3 C1
00000230 | 49 2D 37 D8 D5 03 23 06 A5 FD B0 EE B3 A8 B9 0A
00000240 | 45 99 4E 47 00 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
00000250 | 00 00 00 00 37 01 5D 01 57 01 58 01 49 01 56 01
00000260 | 5D 01 DE 01 4A 01 56 01 53 01 51 01 DE 01 3D 01
00000270 | 54 01 45 01 47 01 49 01 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000280 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000290 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 0C 00 00
000002A0 | 08 00 0D 00 2F 01 52 01 4E 01 53 01 5D 01 DE 01
000002B0 | 5D 01 53 01 59 01 56 01 DE 01 2E 01 2F 01 39 01
000002C0 | 42 01 43 01 3D 01 AB 01 00 E0 3E 01 56 01 45 01
000002D0 | 5A 01 49 01 50 01 DE 01 58 01 53 01 DE 01 40 01
000002E0 | 49 01 4D 01 50 01 57 01 58 01 53 01 52 01 49 01
000002F0 | DE 01 00 E0 2D 01 4D 01 58 01 5D 01 DE 01 58 01
00000300 | 53 01 DE 01 48 01 4D 01 57 01 47 01 53 01 5A 01
00000310 | 49 01 56 01 DE 01 00 E0 58 01 4C 01 49 01 DE 01
00000320 | 57 01 49 01 47 01 56 01 49 01 58 01 57 01 DE 01
00000330 | 53 01 4A 01 DE 01 58 01 4C 01 4D 01 57 01 DE 01
00000340 | 00 E0 51 01 5D 01 57 01 58 01 49 01 56 01 4D 01
00000350 | 53 01 59 01 57 01 DE 01 3A 01 53 01 4F 01 88 01
00000360 | 51 01 53 01 52 01 AB 01 00 E0 FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000370 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000380 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000390 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
000003A0 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
000003B0 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
000003C0 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
000003D0 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
000003E0 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
000003F0 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000400 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000410 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000420 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000430 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000440 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000450 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000460 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000470 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000480 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000490 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 82 01 00 00
000004A0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 36 02 96 00 01 10 0A 00
000004B0 | 78 01 CE 00 78 01 CE 00 20 4E 69 74 72 6F 52 4F
000004C0 | 4D 20 4C 69 73 74 20 46 69 6C 65 0D 0A 54 2C 22
000004D0 | 64 3A 2F 70 67 2F 64 73 2F 68 61 69 66 75 5F 74
000004E0 | 65 6D 70 6C 61 74 65 2F 61 61 72 65 22 0D 0A 56
000004F0 | 2C 31 2E 31 0D 0A 48 2C 22 62 69 6E 2F 41 52 4D


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Truliche (Jun 25, 2008)

Navarr said:
			
		

> Just curious, would this technically be an illegal file?  its not a game or anything, its not something being sold and its probably not even copywritten o.o;



LOL it's not a copywrite, it's a copyright as in the right to copy this file. Yes this would be an illegal and yes it's copyrighted by Nintendo, it doesn't matter if it's sold or not it's still illegal since Nintendo never meant for it to be distributed freely.


----------



## Derak (Jun 25, 2008)

I just found it! Now I have to try, if it works with EUR version of Pokemon...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jun 25, 2008)

Oddly mine worked just fine without changing the date. Using M3 Real to send to a legit Diamond. 

Ah well fine by me.


----------



## M2dane (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm confused.  Everytime I try to open the .bin file i get an error, what programs do you use.


----------



## mad567 (Jun 25, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> No, it only works with the american versions of dp frown.gif



actually it works also with the european version i tried it with my legit pearl


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 25, 2008)

You guys are lucky lol


----------



## kazumi213 (Jun 25, 2008)

Chamillionaire said:
			
		

> edit2: Only 1 problem left
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Understood, then the correct "replacement map" is as follows:



Spoiler



"data.bin" file

00000000 | A8 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00000010 | 37 01 5D 01 57 01 58 01 49 01 56 01 5D 01 DE 01
00000020 | 4A 01 56 01 53 01 51 01 DE 01 3D 01 54 01 45 01
00000030 | 47 01 49 01 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000040 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000050 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 0C 00 00 08 00 0D 00
00000060 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00000070 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00000080 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00000090 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
000000A0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
000000B0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
000000C0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
000000D0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
000000E0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
000000F0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00000100 | 37 01 5D 01 57 01 58 01 49 01 56 01 5D 01 DE 01
00000110 | 4A 01 56 01 53 01 51 01 DE 01 3D 01 54 01 45 01
00000120 | 47 01 49 01 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000130 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000140 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 0C 00 00 08 00 0D 00
00000150 | 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 FD 65
00000160 | 6E 3C EA 6B 62 F2 B0 85 7C 6C 46 32 39 33 29 5D
00000170 | 44 6E 82 6F 2C FB 5F D7 79 B1 00 4B 0C CA 2F 1D
00000180 | 7B 15 8C E6 85 1E BD 20 32 CA 29 B4 89 98 B3 84
00000190 | 8F C2 9B 37 15 AD 03 09 A3 D8 51 BD B3 6D CA D7
000001A0 | 01 88 0B 3B 26 24 0D 25 F3 1C CF 8A 2E D8 82 DD
000001B0 | 9A 63 4C 0E 7D AC 1D 80 64 7D CC 23 EF 02 47 19
000001C0 | 30 8F E1 9C 8D 78 5C CB 24 A7 2E ED 08 0C 65 50
000001D0 | B6 15 68 17 4E 8C 2E AE B3 E7 DC 64 18 AC 5A 82
000001E0 | C6 41 21 AC DC D2 D9 1F 8D 79 02 B6 CB 4A 22 37
000001F0 | B6 0C 7E DE 36 57 F9 92 37 78 31 22 C1 59 E4 D4
00000200 | 98 3E 41 82 94 B1 91 FF 27 D0 D5 3C AB D2 E7 02
00000210 | 7D 10 45 14 69 44 0A DC 67 31 2B 74 28 A7 57 A8
00000220 | CE 2B 8B 13 F6 AB D8 26 D6 73 56 97 EB 33 B3 C1
00000230 | 49 2D 37 D8 D5 03 23 06 A5 FD B0 EE B3 A8 B9 0A
00000240 | 45 99 4E 47 00 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
00000250 | 00 00 00 00 37 01 5D 01 57 01 58 01 49 01 56 01
00000260 | 5D 01 DE 01 4A 01 56 01 53 01 51 01 DE 01 3D 01
00000270 | 54 01 45 01 47 01 49 01 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000280 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000290 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 0C 00 00
000002A0 | 08 00 0D 00 2F 01 52 01 4E 01 53 01 5D 01 DE 01
000002B0 | 5D 01 53 01 59 01 56 01 DE 01 2E 01 2F 01 39 01
000002C0 | 42 01 43 01 3D 01 AB 01 00 E0 3E 01 56 01 45 01
000002D0 | 5A 01 49 01 50 01 DE 01 58 01 53 01 DE 01 40 01
000002E0 | 49 01 4D 01 50 01 57 01 58 01 53 01 52 01 49 01
000002F0 | DE 01 00 E0 2D 01 4D 01 58 01 5D 01 DE 01 58 01
00000300 | 53 01 DE 01 48 01 4D 01 57 01 47 01 53 01 5A 01
00000310 | 49 01 56 01 DE 01 00 E0 58 01 4C 01 49 01 DE 01
00000320 | 57 01 49 01 47 01 56 01 49 01 58 01 57 01 DE 01
00000330 | 53 01 4A 01 DE 01 58 01 4C 01 4D 01 57 01 DE 01
00000340 | 00 E0 51 01 5D 01 57 01 58 01 49 01 56 01 4D 01
00000350 | 53 01 59 01 57 01 DE 01 3A 01 53 01 4F 01 88 01
00000360 | 51 01 53 01 52 01 AB 01 00 E0 FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000370 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000380 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000390 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
000003A0 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
000003B0 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
000003C0 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
000003D0 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
000003E0 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
000003F0 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000400 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000410 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000420 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000430 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000440 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000450 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000460 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000470 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000480 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
00000490 | FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 82 01 00 00
000004A0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 36 02 96 00 01 10 0A 00
000004B0 | 78 01 CE 00 78 01 CE 00 20 4E 69 74 72 6F 52 4F
000004C0 | 4D 20 4C 69 73 74 20 46 69 6C 65 0D 0A 54 2C 22
000004D0 | 64 3A 2F 70 67 2F 64 73 2F 68 61 69 66 75 5F 74
000004E0 | 65 6D 70 6C 61 74 65 2F 61 61 72 65 22 0D 0A 56
000004F0 | 2C 31 2E 31 0D 0A 48 2C 22 62 69 6E 2F 41 52 4D

Blue: New Wonder Card data.
Red: These 4 bytes must be zeroed in the new Wonder Card data.
Green: Replace with the pink block from the new Wonder Card data.



Regarding fixing the region limitation, if it is working for both USA (v1.5) and EUR (v1.13) ROMs, then it could be just checking region in the save (both are "english"). To confirm or negate this, please try to get Deoxys using a i.e German ROM with an English (USA/EUR) save (don't save from the German ROM before getting Deoxys or the ROM could change the region in the save).


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 25, 2008)

Wait, you can hack this Deoxys Distribution Cart to a DarkRai Distribution Cart? Please tell me how to do this


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> Wait, you can hack this Deoxys Distribution Cart to a DarkRai Distribution Cart? Please tell me how to do this


i don't understand how to get a *.bin file


----------



## M2dane (Jun 25, 2008)

What hex editor do you use for that?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

.


----------



## M2dane (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you so much, I've been messing with it but the hex editor I got is weird, I tried copy and pasting the lines but that didn't work at all, and I can't figure out how to repack a rom using dslazy.


----------



## Bliss656 (Jun 25, 2008)

I use the XhD hex-editor, but i think it doesn't really matter which you take.
The data.bin file is inside the Deoxys Distribution Rom, you can "open" the rom via Top DS.
And yes, now it's possible to male a for example Darkrai Distro cart!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Chamillionaire said:
			
		

> I'm writing a guide, but it's not complete yet.
> I will post it soon, with step-by-step instructions.
> So you guys can hack your own distribution carts.


yeah i can rename the DS banner :-) from Deoxys => Darkrai


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 25, 2008)

Keviii94 said:
			
		

> Infinity-X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I don't know where to get the Darkrai .bin files


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 25, 2008)

MetaKnight, how many times over have we proved you don't know what the hell you're talking about? Haven't you learned just to shut the fuck up and stop trolling? Acting like you know what you're talking about when you don't makes you look like even more of an idiot than you are, if that's possible.



			
				ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> just read a few posts over _this_ one and you'll know why. people hacking their own events and breaking other people's games is now possible.
> Really? I haven't checked this out yet, but I'd like to know how the hell you can break games with it. It'd require some hacking knowledge and one dumbass friend.
> 
> 
> ...


Um, that made no sense whatsoever. Even moreso because, last I checked, NINTENDO OWNED GAME FREAK.

In conclusion, I'd like to offer you a nice big mug of SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 25, 2008)

Chamillionaire said:
			
		

> Infinity-X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok that makes sense now. Thanks for explaining it to me.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

.


----------



## science (Jun 25, 2008)

Hmm... I can't get this to work for me. When I boot it up on my Acekard RPG I get two white screens...


----------



## M2dane (Jun 25, 2008)

Yay, I finally got it to work, now I just have to purchase the Slot-1 card so I can really test it out but that will come tomorrow.


----------



## cracker (Jun 25, 2008)

If anyone cares to avoid the minor annoyance of having to change the system clock after 7/14 then just hex edit 0x16c604 to 0xff.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jun 25, 2008)

Im just curious but why do people get stingy with the Pokevents? When I got the surfing Pikachu I was more than happy to share it to save anyone the hassle of beating PBR. Now I got the mew from the Pokemon Ranch and once again was more than happy to share to save others the hassle. Is sharing Wondercard data illegal or do people just no share to enhance the size of their e-penis?


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 25, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> do people just no share to enhance the size of their e-penis?



Hole in one


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 25, 2008)

People don't understand that a Pokemon is a line of code and is completely meaningless.
If having a better pokemon makes you have more fun in the game(unless it's on WiFi), then why the hell not ?


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 25, 2008)

Although, now that this is out. i can see Nintendo spreading other event legendaries which will only screw all us over cuz the little 5 year olds on wi-fi will just be like "GO! ARCEUS, DEOXYS, DARKRAI" etc etc


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jun 25, 2008)

http://gbfan.web.infoseek.co.jp/pokemon_di...n-savedata.html

Here is all the WonderCard data for those that want them (I think). I can't read Japanese nor can babelfish decipher so if anyone wants to make a wondercard download pack that is easy to read I'm sure it will be appreciated.

**Edit
A quick better google search brought this up:
http://db.pokesav.org/upload/index.php?&am...Event%20Pokemon


----------



## cracker (Jun 25, 2008)

Chamillionaire said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The rom.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Jun 26, 2008)

It seems (I can be wrong) that the region is located in ggid.dat. I tried to change its contents with FF's and the usa version of the rom gave the same problem as the european ones (it doesn't detect the signal at all). But I don't understand what to put for each region  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (18 03 40 00 is for USA).


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 26, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Although, now that this is out. i can see Nintendo spreading other event legendaries which will only screw all us over cuz the little 5 year olds on wi-fi will just be like "GO! ARCEUS, DEOXYS, DARKRAI" etc etc


But the Pokemons that are legendary are banned, so the kids will have unbalanced teams


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Jun 26, 2008)

I looked for that value in the USA rom and found it, it wasn't in the italian one, so i copied the values in the same position in ggid.dat and IT WORKS!
The ggid.dat values for the italian rom are: CF 00 80 00. (I don't know if they work for the remaining languages)


----------



## Scytheandsickle (Jun 26, 2008)

Are modified data.bins against the rules? You still need the ROM for them to be of any use.



			
				Davi92 said:
			
		

> I looked for that value in the USA rom and found it, it wasn't in the italian one, so i copied the values in the same position in ggid.dat and IT WORKS!
> The ggid.dat values for the italian rom are: CF 00 80 00. (I don't know if they work for the remaining languages)



What is the offset?

EDIT: There's a file called "limit.bin". Do you think that is a limit on how many deoxyses can be distributed?


----------



## Aurora Wright (Jun 26, 2008)

Vereux0 said:
			
		

> Are modified data.bins against the rules? You still need the ROM for them to be of any use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0x002FD8CC in the american Diamond, 0x002FDAF8 in the italian one. You can search for nearby values and find the ggid ones with their distance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(sorry if i can't explain myself well, my English isn't really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
EDIT: limit.bin is the date limitation (cracker said that earlier)


----------



## science (Jun 26, 2008)

What is the date I have to set me DS to for this to work?


----------



## Scytheandsickle (Jun 26, 2008)

6/20/08


----------



## science (Jun 26, 2008)

Vereux0 said:
			
		

> 6/20/08



Thats what I had... maybe this just doesn't work on the Acekard RPG? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wil try on my Supercard Slot 2

Didn't work there either, but I think that thing stopped playing ROMs a long time ago


----------



## cracker (Jun 26, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Vereux0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just tried with my AKRPG and it worked fine. Hex edit the game per my previous reply and it should work.


----------



## Scytheandsickle (Jun 26, 2008)

Davi92 said:
			
		

> Vereux0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Date limitation? I use the distro with the date as today and it worked perfectly fine.


----------



## science (Jun 26, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried looking for the value you said to change but couldn't find it


----------



## Scytheandsickle (Jun 26, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> I tried looking for the value you said to change but couldn't find it


Ditto.


----------



## cracker (Jun 26, 2008)

Vereux0 said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use this patch then.


----------



## Scytheandsickle (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you patch the rom or limit.bin?


----------



## science (Jun 26, 2008)

Patch still doesn't work for me... thanks anyways cracker


EDIT: I was using the AKBBS, and thought that might be the problem, so I went back to the Bliss menu, and now it works fine. And the patch works perfect, thank you cracker


----------



## cracker (Jun 26, 2008)

Vereux0 said:
			
		

> Do you patch the rom or limit.bin?



The rom.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2008)

.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Jun 26, 2008)

This is fatal. Please don't make an editor... this would make it WAY TOO EASY for bad people...
These bad people WILL mess up REAL Nintendo events with their own distributions.
JUST THINK OF ALL THE KIDS AND PARENTS YOU'RE GOING TO MAKE UNHAPPY AND CONFUSED.
PLEASE don't do this. You're totally destroying this generation of Poke'mon...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2008)

.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Jun 26, 2008)

I believe you, you won't use it for distributing hacked stuff to innocents.
But nasty guys will do that with the knowledge you give them here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i also know some guys at Nintendo UK, that's why i'm so anxious too...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2008)

.


----------



## kazumi213 (Jun 26, 2008)

To find the "ggid" for the different regions, it seems that you just need to search for the string "7C 11 00 00 50 11 00 00". The following 4 bytes is the ggid. According to this, the ggid for the Japanese D/P is "00 0F 00 00", but I can't test it.

According to cracker, this distro card is limited to work from June 14th 2008 to July 6th 2008 (both included). This limitation (you can't distribute) applies to the date on the NDS running the distro (should not matter the date on the client, but I'm not sure). Also, I'm not sure which Wonder Card date eventually appears on the client (server or client, Chamillonaire please confirm this).


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Leopoldo (Jun 26, 2008)

My question is: it's possible change the limit date of the ROM? This date is in the file limit.bin?


----------



## kazumi213 (Jun 26, 2008)

Chamillionaire said:
			
		

> Japanese ID: 45 03 00 00



Lol, those are 4 bytes which follow my previous guess


----------



## xerces (Jun 26, 2008)

now my minions, get me a Dakrai cart.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Rykin (Jun 26, 2008)

Leopoldo said:
			
		

> My question is: it's possible change the limit date of the ROM? This date is in the file limit.bin?



Yeah, the limit.bin contains a simple strand of hex:

0800 060E 0800 0706

It's pretty straightforward. 
06/0E(that's 14 in Hex)
till 
07/06


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2008)

.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 26, 2008)

i've maked a manaphy card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And it works


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jun 26, 2008)

Gamestop is holding the event again June 27th, just curious if anyone tried changing the date to June 27th. Are there any drawbacks to changing your DS's time like in Animal Crossings? I know the game stores dates for when your away from it for a while.


----------



## Nago (Jun 27, 2008)

You don't need to worry about changing the date anymore... cracker posted a patch to open up the date to any date, or you can hexedit yourself. check out http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1235429 for the offsets to look for.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jun 27, 2008)

Yea I read, I was just curious. My setup actually let me run the program without changing the date but then I realized the WonderCard said I received the card June 25th. Then I said, "hmmm I wonder if that would make it a non legit Pokemon?" 

Again I was just curious to what the card checks for since prior to Crackers patch nobody mentioned that it was a 3 day event June 20-23.

Anyway... it is not really that big of a deal.


----------



## BeLGaRaTh (Jun 27, 2008)

I was asked to get this for someones nephew, but am curious as to what the hell it really is, is it just like a super pokemon or something?

Apologies I haven't got a clue about pokemon or what its about I just wanted to know


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 27, 2008)

BeLGaRaTh said:
			
		

> I was asked to get this for someones nephew, but am curious as to what the hell it really is, is it just like a super pokemon or something?
> 
> Apologies I haven't got a clue about pokemon or what its about I just wanted to know


http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Deoxys


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 27, 2008)

To use this ROM closest to the way it was intended, you need:

Two DS systems.
A flash cart, two if you're using a ROM for Diamond/Pearl.
A US Diamond/Pearl cart or ROM.
The DS with the Deoxys Distribution Cart set to the proper date range.


----------



## BeLGaRaTh (Jun 27, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Deoxys



Thanks, I'm sorry I asked now, as I am still non the wiser, comes with being 40 I suppose and not understanding these things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least I can give it to Mitchell now though


----------



## Scytheandsickle (Jun 28, 2008)

2 things:
1. Are data.bin's not allowed since it is "copyrighted code"?
2. What does the channel thing mean on the bottom screen?


----------



## cracker (Jun 28, 2008)

Vereux0 said:
			
		

> 2 things:
> 1. Are data.bin's not allowed since it is "copyrighted code"?
> 2. What does the channel thing mean on the bottom screen?



1. I would say that no they are not allowed to be posted in the open
2. That is the wifi channel the DS is using


----------



## s0nicfreak_ (Jul 2, 2008)

F'ing awesome. Let's hope more distro carts get dumped!!


----------



## Scytheandsickle (Jul 2, 2008)

s0nicfreak_ said:
			
		

> F'ing awesome. Let's hope more distro carts get dumped!!


We don't really need them. People can just edit this one.


----------



## s0nicfreak_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Well I like having the real thing. Maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2008)

s0nicfreak_ said:
			
		

> Well I like having the real thing. Maybe I'm just weird.


You aren't the only one who like "real" things


----------



## jas0nfu (Jul 9, 2008)

how do i get it working i dont get/what what to do on the darkrai cart distribution?  can someone help me??


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 16, 2012)

Sarvesh50 said:


> so.. does somebody has the rom backed up can't find it... pm me please


I maybe wrong about this as I don't pay much attention to what these Pokemon distro carts are but: you're not allowed to ask for roms on GBAtemp.


----------

